# Strawberry Freezer Jam



## Magi (Feb 25, 2009)

Just finished doing two batches of freezer strawberry jam. Quick and easy. Much faster than when we used to can the jam in jars. 

Anyone know how well strawberries dehydrate?

Please share any of your secrets.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Magi said:


> Anyone know how well strawberries dehydrate?


they dehydrate fine but IMO they rehydrate poorly... maybe dehydrate the freezer jam & make fruit roll-ups?  just a thought there

btw I LOVE freezer jam & freezer pickles!

my small emergency battery bank/charging systems are primarily to make sure that the freezers stay on as much/long as possible


----------



## pills (Feb 16, 2009)

care to share the method for freezer jam?


----------

